# Auswahl zum Glühen bringen



## chell (18. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein Photo einer Person, die ein T-Shirt trägt. Ich möchte nun, dass dieses T-Shirt glüht. Dazu muss ich es auswählen. Soweit komme ich (ich kriege auch einen Pfad hin). Die Frage ist: Wie bringe ich nun nur dieses Stück des Bildes zum Glühen?


----------



## Alexander Groß (18. März 2007)

Neue Ebene.
Auswahl füllen.
Ebeneneffekt Schein nach außen.

Deckkraft von "Fläche" auf 0


Alex


----------



## chmee (19. März 2007)

Oder Auswahl machen - Neue Ebene per Kopieren der Auswahl - Diese Blurren - letztlich den Ebenenmodus mit Screen oÄ belegen.

mfg chmee


----------

